# Chinese DIY comparison



## Regisiew (Jan 31, 2009)

*chinese DIY's?*

for type A's and D's if i got them from cube4you are they the same as any other site? or is there a "cube4you type a" and a "rubik's type a( if they made them) would they be the same? are the chinese DIY's from them? or do they all buy them from somewhere else? all im really wondering if there are different types of type a's. hope you understand. thanks!


----------



## TomZ (Jan 31, 2009)

There's only one type A, not considering all the variations that for some reason labeled A as well. Rubik's does not sell a type A, but cube4you, 9spuzzles, etc... all do.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 31, 2009)

....

Sigh...
(old) Type A, second model (discontinued), third model, AII, AIII
http://www.twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&p=126048


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 31, 2009)

Chinese DIY's are all knockoffs. Knockoffs that are almost always better than the original.


----------



## Regisiew (Jan 31, 2009)

okay, im planning on getting a chinese DIY. i think ill get one from cube4you because ive heard much about it. i havent a clue about cubing since i started 2 days ago. if you could tell me the differences between all the chinese DIY's including the pro's and con's that would be extremely helpful. i would like to know why one may be better than another, and why it may be worse. you could also mention which one you personally like the most and why. thanks a bunch your always so helpful!


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 31, 2009)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1665

Now, please stop, just stop it.


----------



## Odin (Jan 31, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> okay and last thing and i swear no more posts, sry im like really new to this how am i supposed to know you dont lubricate the outside gosh. but should i try to lubricate the core? or the pieces? and also the thing is everyone is saying different things. some say pop out one edge, som say take it completely apart, some say pop out every edge, some say pop out the edge and the 2 corners next to it, which one is the best?


----------



## Regisiew (Jan 31, 2009)

are cubeforyou cubes better than the chinese DIY's?


----------



## TomZ (Jan 31, 2009)

pcharles93 said:


> Chinese DIY's are all knockoffs. Knockoffs that are almost always better than the original.



That's a very bad rule of thumb. It is not always true (almost never true that is) that knockoffs beat the original. Dollar store cubes anyone?


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 31, 2009)

They *are* the chinese DIYs


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 31, 2009)

TomZ said:


> pcharles93 said:
> 
> 
> > Chinese DIY's are all knockoffs. Knockoffs *that* are almost always better than the original.
> ...


----------



## Regisiew (Jan 31, 2009)

pcharles93 said:


> They *are* the chinese DIYs


 my god okay look they say chinese DIY's in general it doesnt say the difference between each one individually


----------



## Pietersmieters (Jan 31, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> are cubeforyou cubes better than the chinese DIY's?



It is a chinese diy /fail


----------



## Odin (Jan 31, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> pcharles93 said:
> 
> 
> > They *are* the chinese DIYs
> ...



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/search.php USE IT Most Chinese Diys are decent; C4Y cubes are (arguably) the best non-hybrid.


----------



## Regisiew (Jan 31, 2009)

what's the differences between type a's, b's, c's, d's, e's, and f's?


----------



## Odin (Jan 31, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> what's the differences between type a's, b's, c's, d's, e's, and f's?



Well, Type A's have the letter A in their name, Type B's have their letter B in their name, Type C's have the letter C in the name, Type D's have the letter D in their name, Type F's have the letter F in their name, and last but not least type F's have a F in their name.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 31, 2009)

Wait wait wait... Why do you need to know this stuff? Are you asking these annoying questions just to up your post count? If you really needed to know the difference between all of those cubes, buy them all. Plus, you only started cubing a few days ago, what difference does it make to you?


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 31, 2009)

I swear I am going to kill you if you don't stop asking useless questions....

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9143&highlight=difference+between+cubes

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9065&highlight=cubes

^
I'm not sure about this last one, but there are some opinions in there.

In my opinion you don't need to know this stuff yet...just learn it as you go...I doubt you are even sub-40 but I may be wrong?


----------



## crazyasianskills (Jan 31, 2009)

This is the 10th thread this guy has started this week about stupid things that are so easy to find out its ridiculous.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 31, 2009)

crazyasianskills said:


> This is the 10th thread this guy has started this week about stupid things that are so easy to find out its ridiculous.



The 10th??? Are you serious? I though it was like the 5th


----------



## crazyasianskills (Jan 31, 2009)

Ya go back a few pages, 10 of them. At least I think its ten, but its for sure more than 5.


----------



## Odin (Jan 31, 2009)

well the mods put some of his threads in some of his other threads.


----------



## Tetris Cube (Jan 31, 2009)

Six useless threads on the first page. Jeez, I joined a while before him, have a quarter of his posts, but at least I know how to search. Or not ask useless questions, lol.


----------



## Vulosity (Jan 31, 2009)

About 10 posts a day is quite a lot with 9 threads.

On topic: Type x, where x = the type of cube, is just the name the cube4you owner gives the cube.


----------



## Tetris Cube (Jan 31, 2009)

9s uses the same identification, so I don't think it's just a name given by the c4y owner. I think it's by supplier/manufacturer, because I'm not sure why a manufacturer would make more than one type of cube simultaneously if they thought one was inferior.


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 31, 2009)

crazyasianskills said:


> This is the 10th thread this guy has started this week about stupid things that are so easy to find out its ridiculous.



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8710

Owned.

Use the 1 question-answer thread, it's there for a reason.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 1, 2009)

TomZ said:


> Dollar store cubes anyone?



once, it was my best cube ever, but broke after a couple weeks of playing with it. now it's a octagonal prism


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 1, 2009)

okay,

the letters are the order that they are first introduced to the market

the reason why type a, b, c are anonymous is because that rubik's patent has not expired yet when they came out. plus, type c is the OEM of rubik's brands

type d came out right after rubik's patent expired, and that's why they even put their address in their packaging


----------



## Sir E Brum (Feb 1, 2009)

pcharles93 said:


> Chinese DIY's are all knockoffs. Knockoffs that are almost always better than the original.



That is hilarious!! And so true at the same time.


----------

